

Crafty POSTBOX Jump On Sparrow Opportunity - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/marketing/postbox-jump-on-sparrow-opportunity/

======
oscar-the-horse
TheNextWeb have also featured this story, with my image (giving me
attribution):

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/21/email-app-
creator-p...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/21/email-app-creator-
postbox-buys-a-promoted-tweet-to-attract-sparrow-users/)

